# quotes



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

If quotes help you, I would suggest taking advantage of that. I have started to google "quotes on ____" a lot lately. Today I googled quotes on worry and found a bunch of helpful quotes that reminded me how EXTREMELY useless it is to worry. 


In fact, I think I am going to start looking up a quote a day, regarding whatever I happen to need as a reminder that day.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

I love quotes. I have a bunch saved and when I'm bored I work on a powerpoint I'm making with quotes and pictures I've taken.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Cool idea, both of you!


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

when I'm feeling down this is my home 
=> http://www.quotegarden.com/


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

I have 4 quotes that I liked that I have put up on my bulletin word and they are always there to remind me of them. It really helps, especially when I know its going to be a hard day...there is one that says something about not saying "i can't" and it really helps. Then there are other ones that help in certain situations too.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Uhh I love quotes also. They do tend to brighten your day.  opcorn


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Rose Noire said:


> I love quotes. I have a bunch saved and when I'm bored I work on a powerpoint I'm making with quotes and pictures I've taken.


 So you can go into Power Point and add pics from your computer? I'd like to try that. :banana


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

Beauty - in projection and perceiving - is 99.9% attitude. ~Grey Livingston


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

_"Well, it looks like the upper hand...is on the other foot!"_

President Thomas 'Tug' Benson.


----------

